
What I Saw Treating the Victims From Parkland Should Change the Debate on Guns - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/02/what-i-saw-treating-the-victims-from-parkland-should-change-the-debate-on-guns/553937/?single_page=true
======
drallison
The author here, Heather Sher, is a radiologist with trauma experience. Her
point is that AR-15 weapons use high velocity bullets whose impact causes
extraordinary damage when compared other weapons. AR-15 weapons with large
magazines can inflict enormous damage. She argues that the ban on assault
weapons should be reinstated (it did mitigate shootings) and that the ban on
_studying gun violence as a health issue_ should be rescinded. Small asks in
the light of the trauma she observes they have caused. I agree, but I think we
need to go further.

As for Slansitartop somewhat snarky comment, I agree that we should consider
banning SWAT teams use of AR-15 assault rifles. In fact, I believe we should
disarm police in general and only allow the use of weapons in special
circumstances.

------
Slansitartop
> I have seen a handful of AR-15 injuries in my career. I saw one from a man
> shot in the back by a SWAT team years ago.

If the AR-15 causes a problematic amount of damage for a gun, then SWAT teams
should be banned from using them. While they're at it, they shouldn't be
shooting people in the back either.

